# Censored VS. Uncensored



## Durin (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't really understand why splitting up the Paysite board was important. 

Were people complaining?

Censored always has more viewers.


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 25, 2015)

But my understanding was the former was a carry-over from the previous rules. And the later something new. Could be a number of different reasons why one or the other is more popular. The older one has a lot more earlier contributions, a bigger base of material. And we can't fairly assume that necessarily every model wants to bother with contributing to the new one.

And, yes, lots of people have complained, since the site's inception on any of a number of issues pertaining to this, the overall balance between this particular type of material, generally speaking, and pretty much everything else. 

If you look around the rest of the board, outside of the paysite folders, you can find of examples of such.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 25, 2015)

I cant be sure but i assume it is to cater to different tastes - one being mote explicit. Those who want unsensored probbaly find the sensored juvinille while the latter finds the uncensored crass. In splitting it they hope to satisfy both rather than neither

I avoid both now because some of the things I saw made me highly uncomfortable.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep. Highly uncomfortable.  As do some of the conversations I have seen in hyde park and some of the stories I have read.

It's a personal feeling. It is not meant to indicate that the paysite boards are bad, or modelling is bad, or anything else which, I assume by your response, you are imagining.

It is simply that some things I saw, I didn't like. So I exercise my internet powers to not click on what I don't want to see.

The comment was meant to indicate to Durin and other responders that although I have an opinion and wanted to comment, that I do not frequent the place/posts myself, and am commenting at a general observer level.


----------



## lille (Mar 25, 2015)

Draemer72fem said:


> "HIGHLY UNCOMFORTABLE" ok xanax, settle down hun



I think you're the one that needs to settle down. Name calling because someone mentioned that they avoid something that makes them uncomfortable, really? She never said anything negative about what she saw, just that it made her uncomfortable. People have varying tastes and some people get squicked out by things other people get turned on by. No big deal. Xyantha simply stated a good reason for there being separate forums and that she doesn't visit either. No reason to get nasty.


----------



## Durin (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Xanthia!

by the way does your name have anything to do with a Fantasy series by Piers Anthony?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 26, 2015)

Piers anothony was the punny one, right? 

No - it was made up and i liked it  but if it is a name from a novel i could pretend i got it from there lol


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Piers anothony was the punny one, right?
> 
> No - it was made up and i liked it  but if it is a name from a novel i could pretend i got it from there lol



Xanth was (is) the fantasy world that Anthony had the most success with--that is his punny series. So you do have a couple of letters of difference


----------



## bbwbud (May 26, 2015)

Don't know why it was done, but I'm glad we have uncensored now. Long live boobies!:smitten:


----------



## GoodDaySir (May 27, 2015)

just so everyone knows Draemer72fem is not to be confused with Dreamer72fem (an awesome chick who used to post here a bit some years ago)


----------



## Yakatori (May 27, 2015)

Mods already know. That's why they deleted the post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2015)

Here I was assuming that the paysite gals have to pay more to show their stuff aka uncensored board....where they perhaps they have the potential to "sell more"?

Seems like a business arrangement to me for the site owner to generate more revenue from the paysite models.


----------

